# Uber only allows 2 gps choices. Why?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I wanna know why we can't use a paid app gps. They seem to be more accurate and up to date on the latest closings unlike google maps or waze where it is dependent on user generated info. I would glady use a paid gps app if uber would allow me. But right now the only choices that I can see is waze and google maps.

Does anyone know if uber will allow us to use a tomtom app or verizon app in the near future?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I wanna know why we can't use a paid app gps. They seem to be more accurate and up to date on the latest closings unlike google maps or waze where it is dependent on user generated info. I would glady use a paid gps app if uber would allow me. But right now the only choices that I can see is waze and google maps.
> 
> Does anyone know if uber will allow us to use a tomtom app or verizon app in the near future?


You can use whatever you want. I use my car gps if I and when I need it. You just have to input the address yourself.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

There is an integration that takes place. The pax pickup location has to get to the GPS without you typing anything.

Waze is owned by Google
Google maps is owned by Google (dur)
Google is an investor in Uber.
That should explain it


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Well if google would update their maps like other paid apps people wouldn't be looking to use different apps


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I use an external satellite based Garmin GPS ... cause it's good to have a non-cell GPS, especially during ACL or SXSW when everyone is on their cell and Uber GPS goes down due to jammed network.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can use whatever you want. You just have to input the address yourself.


correct answer
/thread


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber native navigation is based on Apple maps which acquires it's data from TOMTOM. I have used used TOMTOM in the past as stand alone gps & found it to be useless crap


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Google feeds Waze data into Maps, so no need for Waze, unless you like the cartoon interface.


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Google feeds Waze data into Maps, so no need for Waze, unless you like the cartoon interface.


Lol, it doesn't offer the same kind of navigation through back roads and does not update as quickly as Waze does. Google Maps waits for the Waze info to be confirmed several times over before it propagates over.
As for the Cartoon interface, I actually like the way it looks once you turn off some of the less useful icons (Such as other drivers and road candy).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am not seeing an option to use waze or google maps anymore. any input?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Are you using android or apple phone??

Android Uber app will let you use what ever gps map app you want. Apple Uber app is a clusterfudge.

Waze is great for traffic cams and speed cams, but at times it takes longer routes. Google maps is better when it comes to choosing highways vs local roads. Waze tends to chose more local roads vs highways.

Garmin and Tom Tom should die off. $350 for GPS unit and no weekly updates unless you pay a fee. There is also lack of dynamic traffic data like Waze. Garmin Toms units are slower since they have low end CPU chips. 

Waze is far from perfect. At times, It shows heavy traffic on streets that are empty and no traffic on streets that are at stand still.

There is no perfect app. If you know your city, then use common sense to navigate around. Look ahead 4 blocks down the street.


----------

